# Craftsman Bis-kit System



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I was in my neighborhood Sears store tonight and found the Craftsman Bis-kit System which will attach to most routers on clearance. Regular price is $49.99, now $9.95! Needless to say, this is less than the price of the slotting bit. This special clearance was in a Sears Essentials store, not a mall store. I have used this kit in the past and it works fine for installing biscuits. Get em while they last.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I had one of those back some time ago. Worked pretty decent but I didn't use it much. I still use my Craftsman Router Mill Works kit on occasion though. 

Corey


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got one and I think I used it once. I use my slotting bit in my router table because the set up time is shorter.

Gary


----------

